
Phoenix is not Rails - bcardarella
https://dockyard.com/blog/2015/11/18/phoenix-is-not-rails
======
bcardarella
When you discover that your Phoenix app is really just another OTP app is when
you can start to tap into some of the great stuff Erlang has to offer.

